# Sintered Iron Trucks



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a problem with one sintered iron truck, the sintered iron side frame is not tight to the sheet metal truck frame.

I tried some epoxy unsuccessfully, and am looking for a better fix. Preferably some way to fix it without having to remove the truck. I know I don't ask for much right? LOL

Open to any and all suggestions.

Thank you,
Aflyer


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I believe some folks have used JB Weld to hold them in place....but that is another type of epoxy.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Don,
That is worth a try, I don't know why I typed epoxy, what I tried was a CA gel, and that didn't seem to stick at all.

Thank you,
George


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

JB Weld is your friend!!! I've repaired at least a dozen trucks in this way..When finished, paint the repair a flat black, and it will disappear....


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

With both of you guys recommending JB weld, I guess I will be mixing some up tomorrow.

Thank you both,
Aflyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

What I have also done in the past is to put a slight bend in the sheet metal part that attaches to the truck..I then squeeze the 2 together, creating a tight fit where the truck was staked originally.. It has worked, but not as reliable as the JB Weld.


----------



## TimmyD (Dec 6, 2021)

Hi all, I know this is an old thread, but just checking... It sounds like cleaning parts sufficiently, bending out the sheet metal portion a hare, mixing up and applying JB weld to the mating surfaces, joining surfaces, squeezing sheet metal portion as tightly as possible, let dry, paint flat black... This should be a pretty robust repair for the sintered trucks that have come apart? I would like to try to repair previous to replacing sintered trucks that have had a side come off. 
Thanks!
TimmyD


----------



## JMedwick (Feb 11, 2017)

I frequently use JB Weld for this fix. If you apply it right, you won’t even see it (and as a result no painting needed.


----------



## HowardH (Sep 18, 2020)

Done that myself - trucks fell apart on a tender. I used the two-part "JB-Kwik". Wonder - does the single-tube "JB Extreme" work any better? Squeezing down on that little metal strip seems to hold them in place, but important both sides are perfectly aligned with one another and the sides of the car. If an axle's going to slip out, it'll happen in the middle of a tunnel and/or least accessible place on the layout. That's just the way it works.


----------



## TimmyD (Dec 6, 2021)

HowardH said:


> Done that myself - trucks fell apart on a tender. I used the two-part "JB-Kwik". Wonder - does the single-tube "JB Extreme" work any better? Squeezing down on that little metal strip seems to hold them in place, but important both sides are perfectly aligned with one another and the sides of the car. If an axle's going to slip out, it'll happen in the middle of a tunnel and/or least accessible place on the layout. That's just the way it works.


All I have and use is the standard JB. There are some pretty well done adhesive/epoxy tests on youtube. In the ones I have seen, JB was always at the top of the list, and it seemed the 2 part systems were almost always above the single part adhesives... I like the extra working time, and waiting over night works just fine with my schedule. Thanks for the info on the trucks, they are quickly approaching the top of the project list. Also, have I heard that the axle should be longer (or shorter) with sintered trucks? I think I have heard people talking about two different axle lengths, not sure which axle is right for which truck...
Thanks!
TimmyD


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

TimmyD said:


> All I have and use is the standard JB. There are some pretty well done adhesive/epoxy tests on youtube. In the ones I have seen, JB was always at the top of the list, and it seemed the 2 part systems were almost always above the single part adhesives... I like the extra working time, and waiting over night works just fine with my schedule. Thanks for the info on the trucks, they are quickly approaching the top of the project list. Also, have I heard that the axle should be longer (or shorter) with sintered trucks? I think I have heard people talking about two different axle lengths, not sure which axle is right for which truck...
> Thanks!
> TimmyD


Axle lengths are longer for sintered trucks.


----------

